# Ghostbusters: Who you gonna call?



## ruffneck23 (Apr 7, 2009)

out june 19th from this lil video its looking quite  

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=212538&site=cvg


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 7, 2009)

Win


----------



## dogmatique (Apr 7, 2009)

I still remember playing the  version at my mates house.  We couldn't afford any better than a ZX81...


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 7, 2009)

dogmatique said:


> I still remember playing the  version at my mates house.  We couldn't afford any better than a ZX81...



same as!!


LOL


----------



## dogmatique (Apr 7, 2009)

And I don't think we ever managed to beat the stay-puffed marshmellow man.

Unlike this 
Hmmm.  Maybe I'd like to play Attack of the Mutant Camels again...  Jeff Minter FTW!!!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 8, 2009)

I too used to love it on the c64


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 8, 2009)

ive already got the first ghostbusters game on vcs 2600. Why would I need this? 
Its an amazing game and you need to use all the buttons, even the selection switches. Wow.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 8, 2009)

I remember that on the C64!!!

Did anyone else play Samantha Fox's Strip Poker?


----------



## c01642 (Apr 8, 2009)

http://benheck.com/04-05-2009/commodore-64-original-hardware-laptop#more-496

I want one of these. I had the sam fox game but i also had all the pictures on a disc. I only just sent my 64 to the tip. Well my dad did it was in my old bedroom at my parents house with the disc drive and printer that i never used.


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 8, 2009)

c01642 said:


> . I only just sent my 64 to the tip. Well my dad did it was in my old bedroom at my parents house with the disc drive and printer that i never used.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!l


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 9, 2009)

I like the idea of this but not sure how great it will actually be. Although hoping it will have some great co-op and co-op over Xbox Live play!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 9, 2009)

It's got the original cast in and Dan Akroyd's writing it. Regardless of how it plays, I'll be getting it for the lolz 

More footage: http://www.eurogamer.net/game/ghostbusters-xbox360/videos


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah but the second film had the original cast in it and it was shite.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 10, 2009)

IGN's PS3 video review. It looks pretty damn cool.

http://uk.ps3.ign.com/dor/objects/14218851/ghostbusters/videos/ghostbusters_review_060909.html


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 10, 2009)

unfortunately i heard a rumour that as sony own the rights to ghostbusters that they are going to stagger the releases and have it exclusively for ps3 first then other formats in a couple of months


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 10, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> unfortunately i heard a rumour that as sony own the rights to ghostbusters that they are going to stagger the releases and have it exclusively for ps3 first then other formats in a couple of months



Boo hiss!


----------



## fogbat (Jun 10, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> out june 19th from this lil video its looking quite
> 
> http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=212538&site=cvg



As well as looking quite, quite awesome (it'll be the best film-based nostalgiafest game until a proper Back to the Future game is made), the trailer is lulz because it has a warning that it contains "Comic mischief".


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 10, 2009)

Looks *SO* awesome...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 11, 2009)

It does look good doesn't it! Oh and damn Sony to hell if this rumour is true...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 11, 2009)

The rumour's been true for the best part of a month now. The game is region free, apparently. The PAL version was delayed for the xbox. Only in PAL territories though.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 11, 2009)

i heard that too 

sony are being stupid , its not like eveyones going to rush out and buy a ps3 on the stregnth on 1 game. ( not unless they bring the price of the ps3 right down )


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 11, 2009)

so ghostbusters on ps3 released 16/06/2009

every other format.........

19/10/09

bunch of fukkers


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 11, 2009)

you can apparently order the region free copy overseas if you're desperate to play it. I think i'll wait. It's a shitty deal for us PAL peeps, but par for the course these days. This way, at least, if it sucks. I can feel good about it.


----------



## elbows (Jun 11, 2009)

I heard it was 19 June for PS3 and 30 June for other formats.

I just bought a PS3 yesterday because I wanted blueray and a few PS3 exclusive games, and I must admit the thought of getting Ghostbusters a tad sooner helped the decision, that along with not being able to stand the noise my old 360 makes any longer.

Im looking forward to this game. Its a testament to how close to my heart Ghostbusters must have been as a kid, that I played the Spectrum version of the original game so much, even though it really wasnt very good. Hooray I only had to wait over 20 years for the technology to get good enough to do the title justice.

I won a Ghostbusters 2 tshirt by entering a competition in a Spectrum magazine, if memory serves correctly.


----------



## elbows (Jun 11, 2009)

elbows said:


> I heard it was 19 June for PS3 and 30 June for other formats.



Oh I was wrong, it is indeed much later on other consoles. I must have read something wrong on the internets.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 11, 2009)

damn internets

im old enough to have been wearing an original glow in the dark t-shirt , im hoping the pc version will be out sooners so i can torrent it


----------



## treelover (Jun 11, 2009)

no wonder developers are going bankrupt



having said that the fatc there are now very few Pc demos is very annoying, still won't pirate brand new games though.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 11, 2009)

not at all , if a games good il evaluate it then buy it , ever since games stores put seals with no refund if its broken its the only way il do it.

i ve been stung by too many crap games in the past!!!

also i like multiplayer and you cant play that with a pirate copy !!


----------



## treelover (Jun 11, 2009)

fairy nuff

though not sure if you are spooffin there...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 11, 2009)

naah im tellin the troof 

ive worked in the games industry as a tester and some of the crap they put out there is appalling , and as you said with not mny demos released these days ( on pcs ) im not risking my hard earned money on crap without looking at it first.

i got prototype yesterday on eval and il be straight out to buy the proper release in the morning


----------



## treelover (Jun 11, 2009)

Do you think Left 4 Dead was unfinished, unsubstantial, a rip off? there is much debate on Eurogamer about this?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 11, 2009)

i bought it 


( after getting it on single player eval  )

cant wait for number 2 tho


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't think it's out over here (360) for several months.

I can't fathom this decision when the yanks get it tuesday. i don't know for sure if its region free though.

EDIT: it's out in October ffs!


----------



## kittyP (Jun 11, 2009)

So desperately wanting to buy a new console now so I can play...


----------



## bmd (Jun 12, 2009)

Out for 'evaluation' now.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 12, 2009)

is that the pc version ? couldnt see it

no it isnt , im going to have to chip my new xbitch me thinks


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 12, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Out for 'evaluation' now.



let's hope you pass, and please remain indoors.


----------



## Caney (Jun 12, 2009)

its region free


----------



## The Groke (Jun 12, 2009)

My eval copy is burning now!


----------



## Caney (Jun 12, 2009)

not loving the targeting system, hope i get my head around the control system


----------



## The Groke (Jun 12, 2009)

Controls are fine.

Very pretty, voice acting is decent ( as you would hope ) it just isn't that much fun to actually play if the opening 20 minutes are anything to go by.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 19, 2009)

RELOADED release out now 

scrap that , go for the vitality release as there are problems with the custom install on the reloaded one


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 19, 2009)

why don't these burned rips work on regular 360's, knowing nothing as i do about the twilight world of modding and piracy.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 20, 2009)

ok so been playing it for about 30 mins or so. It seems ok so far , just busted a few ghost and although its frustrating at the beginning as soon as you start upgrading stuff it does get easier. It pretty authentic and fairly funny so far.....

back with some more afer my next bash


----------



## elbows (Jun 20, 2009)

Bought it for the PS3, enjoying it so far, trapping the ghosts is a satisfying feeling. Fun, though dont know how long it will last.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 20, 2009)

Does busting make you feel good?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 20, 2009)

yep!! its quite tricky to bust but it does feel very much like how it is portrayed in the film , pretty chaotic


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 20, 2009)

that oughtta do it, thanks very much Ray.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 20, 2009)

getting a bity pissed off now  , 

anyone having trouble with the candlesticks in the hotel ? 

any advice for when loads of them charge at you ?

forget that , sorted it


----------



## cybershot (Jun 21, 2009)

Downloaded the NTSC release for the Wii, works great on PAL system with the uLoader USB loader. Whilst the graphics don't live up to the PS3 version obviously the game is pretty much the same, the control scheme is ok but having to use the wii remote to bash ghosts into the walls when thier power is down is somewhat irrating and doesn't work all the time. Other than that, really enjoyable game. Just defeated the Marshmallow man, and the dialogue between the characters is quite funny.


----------

